# powerlifting and aas



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Im starting to really get stuck into my compound movements. My training partner is always gettting on to me to attend the local powerlifting gym.

My stats at the moment are:

age 30

weight 95 kg

height 6ft

bench press 130kg

squat 145kg

deadlift 200kg

The problem i have is that ive used and intend to carry on using aas. Will i be frowned upon if i go too the powerlifting gym? or will there be other users there? Doo i tell them im using or not? Are my stats worthy of powerlifting? Cheers guys


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

what fed do the guys at the powerlifting gym compete in?

Shouldn't be an issue for just training though


----------



## Craith (Feb 19, 2011)

are your stats worthy of powerlifting? for someone on the juice there a joke. specially when you mention you've done several cycles.

as for meets, some test some dont, and there are just as many fools who jump to the juice in powerlifting as there is in bodybuilding before the thought of diet even goes to there mind.

all the best.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you will not be frowned upon going to a gym where people use gear to progress in a sport imo i find its in the gyms full of bicep boys taking gear and lifting heavy is frowned upon .

stats and poundage lifted means nothing as there is always someone bigger and stronger in the next gym so dont worry bout it and go make the best choice you ever could , if you get chance to train with some of these pl`rs watch as your pb`s get smashed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Craith said:


> are your stats worthy of powerlifting? no, for someone on the juice there a joke. specially when you mention you've done several cycles.
> 
> as for meets, some test some dont, and there are just as many fools who jump to the juice in powerlifting as there is in bodybuilding before the thought of diet even goes to there mind.
> 
> all the best.


im all for calling a spade a spade but thats a tad harsh .

post up your stats if you dont mind


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

If youre gonna compete in an un-untested fed then why do you think its un-tested lol... People will be using whatever to increase their lifts and so can you..


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Craith said:


> are your stats worthy of powerlifting? for someone on the juice there a joke. specially when you mention you've done several cycles.
> 
> as for meets, some test some dont, and there are just as many fools who jump to the juice in powerlifting as there is in bodybuilding before the thought of diet even goes to there mind.
> 
> all the best.


Bit harsh mate, he may not have got the full benefit of his cycles but judging by his avi his arms are looking good. No need to be such a peeen


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Craith said:


> are your stats worthy of powerlifting? for someone on the juice there a joke. specially when you mention you've done several cycles.
> 
> as for meets, some test some dont, and there are just as many fools who jump to the juice in powerlifting as there is in bodybuilding before the thought of diet even goes to there mind.
> 
> all the best.


WallyBrain.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

tell them if you put anymore in it will start coming out again and you should be right at home. Training with bigger lads will push your lifts up alot more than AAS.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

glad I am not the only one who thinks there is a [email protected] among the pigeons...

Mate if you think the sort of numbers being lifted by a lot of plers are through natural means then you need to broaden your scope  just dont admit to anything if asked say no till you get to know them and even then I would personally not say anything directly... or at all... train away... learn and get bigger lifts... oh and dont listen to interweb snobbery...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^derek poundstone never took gear!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Craith said:


> are your stats worthy of powerlifting? for someone on the juice there a joke. specially when you mention you've done several cycles.
> 
> as for meets, some test some dont, and there are just as many fools who jump to the juice in powerlifting as there is in bodybuilding before the thought of diet even goes to there mind.
> 
> all the best.


 im gussing he lifts more than you.....and has bigger arms


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Craith said:


> are your stats worthy of powerlifting? for someone on the juice there a joke. specially when you mention you've done several cycles.
> 
> as for meets, some test some dont, and there are just as many fools who jump to the juice in powerlifting as there is in bodybuilding before the thought of diet even goes to there mind.
> 
> all the best.


Thanks for tha advice mate, you really sound like you know what your talking about.I bet the 11 posts you have made in the last 4 months have been really usefull.........


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone is worthy of powerlifting mate - I admire the people that have a go and don't lift much more than those who claim massive gym lifts and never compete.

Regarding the use of AAS - if you are worried then keep your mouth shut  Just get down and train with them and show them your serious about training first and foremost. They will respect you for that. It'll do you alot of good too if they are any good.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Anyone is worthy of powerlifting mate - I admire the people that have a go and don't lift much more than those who claim massive gym lifts and never compete.
> 
> Regarding the use of AAS - if you are worried then keep your mouth shut  Just get down and train with them and show them your serious about training first and foremost. They will respect you for that. It'll do you alot of good too if they are any good.


From the horses mouth! Ill be attending next possible chance. Thanks for the replys guys.


----------

